# Fantasy Baseball League



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

Some of the guys over on the TLF Discord have decided to start up a fantasy baseball league. We've got 5 guys already so we're looking for another 5-7 players. Draft day is Sunday, March 24th at 6pm eastern time. We'll be using ESPN to run the league.

If you're interested let me know here or jump into the Discord and get a hold of me or @gators52 (Branden Rheinschmidt)or @Gorgonzola17.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Interested.


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

mowww said:


> Interested.


You're on the list! We'll get more organized and get in touch as this thing gets together.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

We currently have 9 total. Need at least 10. Let us know if you want to join.

Currently we have:

@ccanad 
@wardconnor
@mowww 
@gators52
@gravylookout 
@Gorgonzola17 
Jimmy Lewis
The Lawn Gaurdian
Koven Carlson


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

we doing auto draft because I am not smart enough to draft myself


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

Not auto draft. Snake draft. Just get a cheat sheet and spend 10 minutes thinking up a strategy. All you really have to do is figure out your top picks, then determine what position order you think is best, and maybe dig out some sleepers on a few fantasy blogs. ezpz.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm interested.


----------

